# I'm getting hints of fruit, no, it's vegetable . . .



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

. . . No, it's sick!!!










So funny!!

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/food-and-drink/avolatte-avocado-caffe-latte-coffee-cafe-australia-hipster-a7746561.html?amp


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

What the ....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Thecatlinux said:


> What the ....


I think what you mean is, 'oh yes please, I must try that'!!! Not!


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

I like avocado and all that but that's all kinds of wrong, not read article yet as picture annoys already.

EDIT: Just read the article now, loved the tweets....says it all.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Spooks said:


> I like avocado and all that but that's all kinds of wrong, not read article yet as picture annoys already.


I love avocados too, but I don't see it anywhere on the flavour wheel!!


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I read the linked article about injuries also, I have to admit that for the last few days I've sported a slight scratch from a knife due to a botched attempt to remove an avocado seed.

To the actual article, I can see how it can be artistically pleasing to serve the food within the shell/outer of the original ingredient. Sorbet in the lemon skin, guacamole in the avocado skin, etc but it must still be practical, not creating more difficulty and personally I prefer food / drink to just be in something convenient like a suitable bowl/cup/plate.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Brings back memories of a @Scotford challenge a year or so back, chillichino / scotchbonnet latte ?









John


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Haha! And no way. I'm firmly in the avocadNO camp thanks.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Oh OKAY then!!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You didn't!! I want to now!!


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

How was it?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Oh OKAY then!!!


I couldn't manage any decent 'art', although the photo itself is quite arty!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

You lot disgust me. ????


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

You all have changed lol


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I can see a change to the latte are challenge format..


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I am prepared to admit that I tried this, twice.

If my attempt was anything remotely like the Scotford's then I'm sure you would expect be seeing an accompanying photo.

There ain't no photo ..... so you may draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Will Starbucks be offering one in a choice of hollowed out pineapple or watermelon?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Missy said:


> Will Starbucks be offering one in a choice of hollowed out pineapple or watermelon?


Please let us know Missy, next time you go.


----------



## Scottland (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm new here, but I think this registers pretty high on the hipster scale


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Scottland said:


> I'm new here, but I think this registers pretty high on the hipster scale


Scottland, welcome.

Believe me, it's more a mix of hipster and hip-replacement ! You are never too old to be a pillock.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

You know you are getting old when what you look like comes into fashion.. again.. lol


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm lining up a couple of oranges for my next experiment. Believe you me, it will catch on (not).


----------



## luigimud (Jun 8, 2017)

Do you know how serving soups in bread bowls became a trend? This is not that....

Still interesting to see such experiments though....I wonder how far people will go sometimes just to try something "new".

That was what lead some to specialty coffee in the first place


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I'm lining up a couple of oranges for my next experiment. Believe you me, it will catch on (not).


What about peaches, nectarines, plums etc? Might enhance coffees with the "stone fruit" descriptor.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Elcee said:


> What about peaches, nectarines, plums etc? Might enhance coffees with the "stone fruit" descriptor.


I've just chucked an orange away! It was waiting for a shot of coffee for weeks, I couldn't bring myself to try it out!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I have been in the bin, retrieved the orange, made some coffee. I am NOT tasting this - you can't make me!


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

MildredM said:


> I have been in the bin, retrieved the orange, made some coffee. I am NOT tasting this - you can't make me!


It's official..... you are definitely several beans short of a full dose.

PS Somebody appears to have had the end off your spoon!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Be honest, its ok we're all friends here.

No judgement, you had a little didn't you Mildred?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Snakehips said:


> It's official..... you are definitely several beans short of a full dose.


Excellent - it is now official, I can join your club











> PS Somebody appears to have had the end off your spoon!


My spoon? I will have you know it is one of my Alessi heart-shaped-I-love-you spoons I serve with Ian's coffee every day! Take note, it isn't one YOU will be getting if ever you turn up for coffee (on the day we are out, I hate how that happens)!!!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Game on Mildred.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Scotford said:


> Game on Mildred.


Heart-shaped spoon for the winner!!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Heart-shaped spoon for the winner!!


I'm up for it. Only thing is I really can't do latte art, is that a requirement?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

igm45 said:


> I'm up for it. Only thing is I really can't do latte art, is that a requirement?


Hmmm . . . looks like we need to recruit a rule-setter and judge . . .


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Hmmm . . . looks like we need to recruit a rule-setter and judge . . .


It's fine, I'm more than happy to fall into the 'it's taking part that counts' camp.

I'm planning on all out ridiculous though..

I'll take the wooden spoon


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Let's see what gets posted by the end of summer . . .


----------

